# the 40



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

*updated pics on page 2, 3 & 4*

About a month ago hubby gave me permission to buy a new tank (set up in place of the old one) so after debating on getting a custom built we saw the 40 gallon sig had forsale. Being about the size we wanted we decided to buy it.
Hubby has since built a childproof stand (doors aren't on it yet) and we stained it.. After almost getting it set up.. Hubby started plumbing and kept on plumbing right into the wall and into the basement. So after a few set backs .. We are finally setting up! We will be doing a direct switch (and I will be having stuff forsale soon )

This is just a quick pic taken with my black berry


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, that's gonna be gorgeous! Tell hubby nice job on the stand!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When you get the door on give me a shout and I'll bring my 2 kids over to make sure it's kid proof. ha!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Carmen- I can't tell him that or he'll be too full of himself and ill never hear the end of it lol. We are going to be putting a boarder along the top like the bottom and doors ofcourse. He did a very good job with it though (I just can't tell him that)

Alt- sure they can test it while you fix my light LOL


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a sweat tank is going to look great, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice its about time you set it up 

good luck with the swap


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

What am I doing at 230 am? Still the tank swap! Tomorrows(well I guess today) when the real set up starts. Right now I have all my coral grouped. And rocks with coral in the tank. The rest of the LR is in the sump and in buckets with powerheads until I can see clearer in the tank and all I can say though is this is going to be one nice tank (if everybody survives the move) 

Stay tuned for pics (btw alt, 2 lights need fixed now ahahaha)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks Great...

Lights broke, Shitty, BUT good time for LEDs.

Let the hubby know, If he needs a hand Ill pop over.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Looks Great...
> 
> Lights broke, Shitty, BUT good time for LEDs.
> 
> Let the hubby know, If he needs a hand Ill pop over.


Lol you just want to see the mustang!!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome looking tank!!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

two days and no images?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> two days and no images?


+1
i almost bought that tank, dying to see pics...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im feeling a little screwed... Not sure about the rest of you 

And Fesso Clown, You missed on a GREAT deal.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Im feeling a little screwed... Not sure about the rest of you
> 
> And Fesso Clown, You missed on a GREAT deal.


That's for sure. I miss this tank. Even empty it was beauty

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL ! its still been being set up and I had a hob skimmer on the front of the tank while I set up the downstairs stuff (ok while hubby set up the downstairs stuff  )
But its done now .. So here are a couple shots of it right now taken with my blackberry.. Ill take pics with the real camera tomorrow
Its still a work in progress and I keep having my hands in it so not everythings open fully right now lol

(And the sexy shrimp will be moving to the back of the tank instead of the side lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

good job. congratulations. you even put return in the box. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep hubby decided that  

Chromey's going to notice a huge difference in the tank lol!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, with all those damsels, it's a wonder they don't chomp down on each other constantly.  Hopefully everything does well... I lost a few SPS when I did my move


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

50seven said:


> Wow, with all those damsels, it's a wonder they don't chomp down on each other constantly.  Hopefully everything does well... I lost a few SPS when I did my move


Lol! I figure they must be happy or they would kill eachother off.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

VERY nice looking, I hope you guys like it too.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Chromey said:


> VERY nice looking, I hope you guys like it too.


We are loving it! It fits the area so much nicer (though we still got the 36 inch light on it untill I decide what I want to do light wise)
Thanks for drilling the hole


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

how wide is the new tank?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Chromey said:


> how wide is the new tank?


Its 30X18X18 I think


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goreef can get 30" Current USA fixtures. The Bulbs are the same length as for 24", but body is extended

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

damsel_den said:


> We are loving it! It fits the area so much nicer (though we still got the 36 inch light on it untill I decide what I want to do light wise)
> Thanks for drilling the hole


why not just hang the light you have or convince hubby you need a new L.E.D fixture


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

mrobson said:


> why not just hang the light you have or convince hubby you need a new L.E.D fixture


It over hangs the wall so I think id have people walking into it lol!
As for the LEDs I just might, hubby doesn't need any convincing (my wallet does lol)


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

damsel_den said:


> It over hangs the wall so I think id have people walking into it lol!
> As for the LEDs I just might, hubby doesn't need any convincing (my wallet does lol)


forget your wallet convince his lol


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's a couple more pics


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

glad to see the tank went to the good hands. Very nice. Thanks for images 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice your light doesnt look to bad like that


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey dd, lookin good! But I want to see close ups!!! And a NORMAL FRONT TANK SHOT! Taking pics from an angle... you know in portrait photography they only do that when they're trying to hide something LMFAO!!! Dish it! LOLZ. 

And what happened to the macros you bought from me? Why aren't they in thar tank??

CLOSE UP PICS!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Hey dd, lookin good! But I want to see close ups!!! And a NORMAL FRONT TANK SHOT! Taking pics from an angle... you know in portrait photography they only do that when they're trying to hide something LMFAO!!! Dish it! LOLZ.
> 
> And what happened to the macros you bought from me? Why aren't they in thar tank??
> 
> CLOSE UP PICS!


Lmao! The macros are in the fuge for now . Here, have a front pic I can't get a good shot because my old tanks sitting right infront of this tank and I can't get in! I have nothing to hide


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

You weren't kidding when you said your tank was full! Looking good!!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Tristan said:


> You weren't kidding when you said your tank was full! Looking good!!


I told you its full lol!! Its only like 1/3 of my live rock from my last tank lol!!


----------

